# Good week



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

As of today I have sold 4 Navien CH 240 asme units this week. I like the Navien`s for there price but i would perfer to sell the Viessman combi unit but it is quite a bit more money. The $1,500.00 rebate Gas Networks is giving with combi units is helping my sales big time. 

How`s about everyone else are you finding rebates helping sales ?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Waitin' for a rebate to come out on the 400-A....:whistling2:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Are you able to sell PM agreements with the sale?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Are you able to sell PM agreements with the sale?


 On some I have sold a Pm agreement on a few but most of them say they will call me to have the unit serviced yearly.


----------



## gtmechanic (Feb 15, 2009)

I m selling Viessmanns, combi plus as well, they cost more, but they are better product. As of rebates, they are nice, but will not pay for installations.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

gtmechanic said:


> I m selling Viessmanns, combi plus as well, they cost more, but they are better product. As of rebates, they are nice, but will not pay for installations.


I agree the rebates are nice but in no way cover the cost for the installation. I also agree about the Viessmanns.


----------

